# Need Help!



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 22, 2012)

In 1993 I made the cross La Davyère (Simon Marcotte x longifolium) I only had 3 seedlings than I gave to my friend Pierre Brochu who registered the cross 1999. 
Pierre told me than he flower only one seedling and lost them all, he never use it for breeding, never gave pollen neither division.

Recently I received a photo of La Davière x lindleyanum.
My first question was where that cross come from? 
Unknown!! and I’m wondering if it is something possible or just a mislabelled plant. I would like to know if somebody have or known if that plant still exist in collection? If it was remake? And if it was use in breeding? Or if somebody seen it on somewhere list?

It is very important for me to know and understand that possible breeding line...
Thank to you all for your help!
Jean-Pierre


----------



## Ray (Dec 22, 2012)

It was registered as La Davyère.

I suppose it is possible that you were misinformed about the distribution or demise about the seedlings, but I think it is more likely that someone else made the cross, was more successful at raising them than was your friend Pierre, and has subsequently used it for breeding.

As to where that cross came from, ask whoever sent you the photo!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 22, 2012)

You are right, wtih a Y.... Sorry!
I did ask the photo source, but he have no idea where the plant come from? 

As originator, I know where the sole 3 seedling went and were thy died without being used for breeding... I asked all my references in our region and country but nobody heard about it, is that why I'm looking further....

Yes it is my question, if somebody else made that cross? 
Jean-Pierre


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

Nobody south of the border I know of. Good luck with your inquiry.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17392&highlight=simon+marcotte

In 2010 Michael posted about the cross in this thread. Maybe he was mistaken and the cross is just La Davyere?


----------

